# Feeding Problems 75 semi compact



## Meeke (Dec 5, 2007)

I am having feeding problems with my 75 semi compact. It is failing to feed the first round mostly, but it has failed to load throughout the entire magazine. I bought the gun used and have about 1000 rounds of wwb through it. Mag springs are going to me on my to do list. Any other suggestions?

:help:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would take it to a good gunsmith and have him go through it and tune it.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I also have feeding problems but with my CZ 75 BD Police. Never happened until probably about 1000 rounds. Not sure if the mag springs are bad. I do religously clean my guns after each trip. I have have problems with feeding mid string or having it stove pipe. I had one that I thought I wouldn't be able to do anything about. 

There have been times when I load my magazine and remove ammo via my thumbs rapidly to semi simulate the ammo being removed and feeding next round and have found that some of the ammo has been getting caught or it would spit out 2 at a time which might explain the stove pipe? I use CCI Blazer, never happened until recently.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Meeke (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no idea what could cause your problem either. Once the fat man is finished spending my paycheck, i am going to try new mag springs and a 16# recoil spring. This is going to be the cheapest route at first. (i figure i should replace them soon any way, as they seem to be the onset to common problems with the CZ's)

I am going to try the unloading rapidly with my thumbs, hadn't thought of doing that.

I also figured out that I may just be limp wristing it, just seems odd that it started to happen after I had about 500 rounds through it, mostly wwb.

I don't know of any reputable gunsmiths in my area, I'll have to do some searching for someone reliable that won't rape me on price!

Could someone explain to me exactly what stove piping means? I'm new to this and don't have the lingo down yet...lol

thanks


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Stove piping as I know when it happens is when the fired round casing fails to full eject and is half way out and half way in with the slide catching it or should I say Jamming it in. Even worse is when you have a round in the chamber plus the fired round jammed.


----------



## Meeke (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks, I never had that problem. maybe the spring that ejects the casing? If you haven't yet, try wolf gunsprings. i'm going to get these after the fat man is done robbing me.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

CZs are great pistols, but for some reason they come from the factory a little "undersprung". I've replaced the recoil springs in both of mine with +5% springs from Wolff and they work just fine.


----------

